# Membership



## AmFan (Jan 29, 2016)

I have read the AU travel reports for about eight years, but have never become a member.

What are the advantages of being a member, and is there a charge for membership?

Thanks


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Jan 29, 2016)

No charge and the advantage is free access to post and read all forums -- not just the guest forum. So go ahead and sign up. One the advantages for me is that by signing in you can know which topics you have not read and open any discussion to only the new posts since your last visit.


----------



## BCL (Jan 29, 2016)

There's a "Random Discussions" forum that guests can't even read. It only shows up if you're logged in. There's the ability to edit, and there's a private message system for members.

There is of course the ability to post to the main forums, and you don't have to do that crazy assembling of picture pieces.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 29, 2016)

Another advantage to becoming a member is that there are no ads in each and every post!


----------



## Ryan (Jan 29, 2016)

^^^^ huge advantage ^^^^


----------



## BCL (Feb 1, 2016)

the_traveler said:


> Another advantage to becoming a member is that there are no ads in each and every post!


I sometimes find ads at the bottom of the page, even when logged in. However, it's not like the annoying ads that show up between text lines in a post.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 1, 2016)

Yes. You get the honor of paying money to remove *those* ads.

Or use an ad blocker like a rational human being.


----------



## royalc (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks all, for the advice. I joined this morning. My user name is royalc.

Thanks again!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 1, 2016)

royalc said:


> Thanks all, for the advice. I joined this morning. My user name is royalc.
> 
> Thanks again!


Welcome!


----------



## Eric308 (Feb 2, 2016)

royalc said:


> Thanks all, for the advice. I joined this morning. My user name is royalc.
> 
> Thanks again!


Welcome royalc! Good old Massillon...breeding ground for some great football players!


----------



## Railroad Bill (Feb 6, 2016)

Welcome to AU. Another Buckeye on the forum is good


----------

